# Desk Spaces to rent in Brixton/Loughborough Junction



## Birdseed Studio (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi – We have up to 4 desk spaces available to rent in our studio in Brixton, starting at the beginning of August, and we are looking for creatives to share the space with, either individuals or a small group. Currently there are a photographer and an art director working in the space, who are staying and 4 graphic designers/art directors who are relocating to Brighton in July.

It's an open plan studio with one large table running up one side and the other side open space which can be used for photography, building, painting or anything else that requires some open space. There is lots of natural light as well as black out blinds, so light is very controllable. There is a small kitchen in the studio and toilets are next door.

Rent includes internet and bills. Each desk space gets its own chest of draws and a storage box.

The studio is a 10mins walk from Brixton tube station, 5 mins from Loughborough Junction Station and has bus stops across the road, so is well linked.


----------



## HuytonDebra (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi - we are 2 music PRs looking for local office space - what's the rent ? Thanks !


----------



## The Boy (Jun 6, 2017)

Will the desk space serve as accommodation for a small family with a young child and a dog?

Also will you accept payment in kind? I don't have any money, but could do watercolours or crayon drawings? Or perhaps my first born's kidney?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

HuytonDebra said:


> Hi - we are 2 music PRs looking for local office space - what's the rent ? Thanks !



Are music PRs creatives though?


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 6, 2017)

Jesus fucking shit. What the fuck is the world coming to?

Edit: also, is that the shower curtain in the bottom pic? I hope that's the shower curtain.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 6, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Jesus fucking shit. What the fuck is the world coming to?
> 
> Edit: also, is that the shower curtain in the bottom pic? I hope that's the shower curtain.



Surely this is some kind of pisstake?

Brixton studio - check
Creatives - check
graphic designers relocating to Brighton - check
Single-speed bike up on rack - check, check

If not a pisstake, what a bunch of fucking wankers.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Edit: also, is that the shower curtain in the bottom pic? I hope that's the shower curtain.



Perhaps that's where you park you car if you don't have a fixie. The curtain is because of the shame.


----------



## bimble (Jun 6, 2017)

I think you're all being very mean. Where would all the hipster cliches go if there weren't folk out there willing to embody them fully and unselfconsciously like this, making sure to get the right light fixtures and everything. 

This is just round the corner from me and at times over the past couple of years there's been some interesting stuff going on outside. 
Don't know if its the same people but the 'fucking wankers' whilst understandable might be a bit strong. 
See :Junction Sweet Junction and the mystery of the Bird Seed Specialists, SW9


----------



## kabbes (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, I have a garden shed available to rent and am looking for creative, hipster types who might be interested.  It leaks quite a lot, but it's very authentic and totally now.  £1000 a week, because it just has the right vibe.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

A reminder of how the Brixton Noticeboard works. It has different rules to the rest of the forum:



> This is not a forum to register complaints with businesses, and only comments directly related to the thread's topic (e.g. checking opening times/asking for more details etc) are permitted. If posters wish to chat in general about a local businesses or complain about them, then they should post in the Brixton chat forum instead.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2017)

editor said:


> A reminder of how the Brixton Noticeboard works. It has different rules to the rest of the forum:


Can we not take the piss out of creatives in this part of the boards?


----------



## Birdseed Studio (Jun 6, 2017)

Some more info about us.

We just moved to Brixton 6 months ago and don’t like the way the area is changing so much.
My partner is an organic bee keeper, working only with Udumbara flowers, vintage hives, and middle aged queens, as this produce a more mature flavour. I recently closed my miniature dog surgery, which specialised in chihuahuas’ anal bleaching, because I’ve decided to concentrate on my passion: crafting bespoke yo-yos. We are both suicidarian (only eat meat that commits suicide and pre fallen fruit and vegetables).

I hope this helps.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2017)

nogojones said:


> Can we not take the piss out of creatives in this part of the boards?


No. Do it elsewhere please.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 6, 2017)

editor said:


> No. Do it elsewhere please.


Boooooo


----------

